
Enchilada Programming Language - fogus
http://www.enchiladacode.nl/
======
jamesjyu
"Green Computing: mutating lesser bits generates lesser heat."

I call BS. Can someone actually prove to me that using this language would
actually non-trivially reduce power consumption?

------
dmoney
The storage service described in the Rationale section looks like it's using
something like what Git does: stores a part of a file only once, and uses
references to it thereafter if another file uses the same segment.

I don't see why you would need Enchilada if you could just use a Git's
libraries from another programming language though. That's what Bup does:
<https://github.com/apenwarr/bup>

~~~
skymt
Clojure's persistent data structures use the same technique as Enchilada.

[http://clojure.org/functional_programming#Functional%20Progr...](http://clojure.org/functional_programming#Functional%20Programming
--Immutable%20Data%20Structures)

------
swannodette
The list of links in the Acknowledgements is great.

------
j_baker
Somehow, I don't think this name will help the language's popularity...

boss: "What language are you going to do this in?"

me: "enchilada"

Something about that just isn't right.

~~~
sjs
It's long, but how is it any worse than PHP, C, D, Fortran, Cobol, ... ?

~~~
dmoney
It sounds less computery.

~~~
endtime
Python, Ruby, Perl (Pearl)...

------
drallison
Crashes Firefox, displays in Chrome.

~~~
drakep
Works in 4...

------
drakep
Reading this I see the corn tortilla rolled around a filling, but where is the
chili pepper sauce? What makes this language live up to it's spicy namesake.

